# Hardwork at Sargent 12-18-15



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

I took a buddy of mine and his son to Sargent today, neither of which had ever felt the power of a big fish before. We hit the beach at 1pm, fished hard for a couple of hours with no luck, crab was eating my crab I think because id pull in the lines and the crab I was using for bait would be picked clean. We moved down and fished around the bend of the mouth of Caney creek and I thought we were going to be skunked there too until I saw a big bender on one of the poles, after some gentle coaching my friends son managed to pull in a nice 33" red, 15 minutes later another bender and my bud managed to haul in a big nasty drum with a little coaching as well . They were very happy and cant wait to go again.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Glad y'all got some on the bank and green to you for taking them.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice job taking them fishing.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

WTG, you started a adiction that can last them a life time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet fish! How big was that BU?


----------

